# cuando era / estaba pequeño



## blnc

Buenas tardes.

Soy española y vivo con gente centroamericana.
Ayer entramos en debate por una cuestión... a ver si la gente de centroamérica y/o sudamérica me pueden explicar algo:

Al comenzar un relato, ellas dicen "cuando yo _estaba_ pequeña", y luego hablan en imperfecto.

Yo, como española, usaría (y suelo corregir a amigos que aprenden castellano, no así a los que hablan "otro castellano" como lengua madre) "cuando yo _era_ pequeña", y luego hablaría en imperfecto.

Para ellas, el valor de "estar" reside en que es algo que ya no es así (como estar enfermo o estar de vacaciones). *
Para mí, el valor de "ser" reside en que durante una temporada de tu vida "fuiste" así (como cuando dices "cuando era estudiante" o "cuando calzaba siempre deportivas", como algo que era cierto, pero ha cambiado).

Quería saber si esto es un rasgo propio del "español de América", del de Centroamérica, de Honduras (de donde son ellas), o un error gramatical que yo no me atrevo a corregir a alguien que tiene la misma lengua que yo de modo "maternal". Creo que no me equivoco si digo que todos los españoles decimos "cuando era pequeño"...


Estoy abierta a todas las respuestas.
Muchas gracias por la atención.
BLNC


*Para mí la expresión "estar pequeño" se emplea con prendas que resultan pequeñas para cierto cuerpo: _la camiseta le está pequeña_ = _la camiseta le queda pequeña_


----------



## nuri148

Yo nunca lo escuché. En Argentina usamos "ser", y hasta donde sé en Chile y Uruguay también... 
De todas maneras creo que es incorrecto, aunque sea de uso común. (por ej. en España "su marido la pega" en lugar de "le pega" que sería lo gramaticalmente correcto) ¿sabes si lo dicen sólo las personas de cierta extracción social o es algo generalizado?


----------



## waliche

Creo que tienes toda la razón.

Bueno, no soy hispanohablante pero sí tengo una maestría en español.

Estaba pequeña me suena mal.

¿Es que me equivoco?


----------



## roxcyn

Blnc, ¡bienvenida!  

Sí, como no, "cuando yo era joven"


----------



## blnc

Anoche (pleno festejo del nuevo año, ¡¡¡menudo debate!!!) ellas me decían que era algo del "español de América" (perdonadme, pero siempre digo castellano, por eso pongo "español" entre comillas...). Yo les decía que jamás lo había escuchado de, por ejemplo, argentinos, que es la gente de origen iberoamericano con la que más me relaciono en España. Y que por eso me sonaba raro, porque sino ya habría tenido esta conversación mucho antes.

¡Gracias por vuestra celeridad!

Nuri, para mí "su marido LA pega" suena mal. El laísmo es propio de unas partes de España (no sé en vuestra zona), y "me chirria" en los oídos... como "dámele" para decir "dame eso". Porque una cosa es el objeto directo y otra el indirecto.


----------



## Grekh

En México....."cuando era pequeño" o "cuando estaba/era chiquito(a)"
Al menos así es cómo yo lo he escuchado.


----------



## blnc

¿Qué es lo que cambia, Grekh, a tu parecer, para decir "cuando estaba chiquito" pero "cuando era pequeño"?

Yo digo cuando era pequeña, cuando era niña, cuando era chiquitina... siempre _era_... todo lo que ya no soy.

Creo que para rebatir, la pregunta sería: ¿Dirías "yo estoy adulto"? 
Pero entonces estaría imponiendo mi criterio... y no es lo que quiero.

¡Gracias por tantas respuestas!


----------



## blnc

Hola de nuevo. 
Quería retomar este hilo, porque cada día hay gente diferente conectada aquí y a ver si alguien nuevo me puede dar pistas para ir "acotando" geográficamente la utilización de "cuando yo _estaba_ pequeña" frente al que en España utilizamos: "cuando yo _era_ pequeña".

Gracias


----------



## Kskbbellina

Jajja! sí, creo que muchos de nosotros, fanáticos de los idiomas, nos ponemos un poquito intolerantes con las variedades que nos son ajenas. Yo no diría cuando estaba chiquita, pero ahora que lo pienso, sí decimos "estoy grande/viejo" no lo sé, no lo había pensado...tal vez pueda expresarse de ambas formas...TO BE OR NOT TO BE...


----------



## blnc

Pero ksk, tú cuando dices "estoy viejo" ¿te refieres a que ya tienes muchos años o a que ya no tienes el cuerpo para las mismas cosas que antes?

Porque con pequeño no tiene sentido, pero con grande o viejo... yo si digo "estoy vieja" me refiero a que "estoy vieja pa'esos trotes" y si digo que mi abuela "es vieja" estoy mintiendo  (bromita) ... digo que "es vieja, ya tiene muchos años, está/es muy mayor y tiene sus achaques"...

Para pequeño es más dificil encontrar un contexto en el que a mí me suene bien "está pequeña" refiriéndome a edad... Quizá algo así como "Mariana tiene cuatr años. No es pequeña para ir a la escuela, pero está tan pequeña que parece que tiene dos y medio y los niños de su clase parecen mucho mayores."

¿Cómo lo interpretas tú?


----------



## Kskbbellina

Igual que vos, simplemente me preguntaba si no había una razón para que utilizaran el verbo estar con pequeño/a. Es totalmente regional, creo. En vez de estás chiquita, diría sos muy chiquita para salir sola.(por ejemplo...)
Ser es una cosa y estar, otra. Ya lo habías dicho, en este caso uno referiría puntualmente a un estado en determinado momento y la otra a lo que se es en sí. ¿No? En esta clase de discusiones siempre trato de aceptar otras perspectivas, y argumentar la mía es sólo para que los demás entiendan qué es lo que quiero decir y por qué.
Un beso,
ksk


----------



## Sandra123

Hola-

Estoy aprendiendo espanol como idioma segundo pero he oido "Cuando era chiquita y cuando esta chiquita." Yo pienso que es como El esta viejo y el es viejo, no? O me equivoco? Se puede decir "Cuando era mas joven..." y cuando estaba mas joven" Me podria decir alguien cual es la diferencia entre estas frases?"

Saludos


----------



## lakele

Hola, esta es mi primer entrada en este foro. Vivo en Massachusetts donde hay muchîsimos inmigrantes de Caribe y Centroamérica y ellos usan en general estar. Ayer estaba viendo un programa de televisión donde la presentadora, mexicana,  dijo: "cuando yo estaba chiquita". Debido a eso decidí investigar un poco. Es difícil para los que aprenden español desde el inglés saber cuando se usa ser y cuando estar, pero una pista es que ser es para lo permanente y estar para lo variable. Qué explicación darían ustedes para justificar el uso de "cuando era chiquita"?
Por cierto, esa forma no es usada en el sur de América


----------



## mhp

Acabo de consultar el banco de datos de RAE. Os adjunto los resultados

  Estaba chiquito:
  6 casos: todos en Venezuela.

  Estaba chiquita:
  26 casos: 23 en Venezuela, 1 en Cuba, 1 en Guatemala, 1 en México.


----------



## lakele

Gracias, mi criterio hasta ahora ha sido dar el ejemplo de la manzana esta verde y la manzana es verde para hacer entender la diferencia en general y luego ir puntualizando diferentes usos como profesión, locación, etc


----------



## virgilio

El verbo "estar" se refiere a un "estado" o una "condiciòn" Para un ser umano normal la pequenez me parece un estado y por eso, correcto o incorrecto, "cuando yo estaba chico" no tiene para mí nada de illogical.
pero yo soy inglés. 
VIRGILIO


----------



## María Madrid

Pues no Virgilio, aquí se dice cuando era pequeño, no cuando "estaba pequeño". De la misma manera que se dice "Es sólo un niño", no "está". Al fin y al cabo no se trata de algo que cambie en dos días. Saludos,


----------



## HUMBERT0

Aquí no sería inusual escuchar:
Cuando yo estaba muy joven/chico era así, ahora que estoy viejo y acabado todo es diferente. 
Aunque lo más común sería:
Cuando yo era muy joven era así, ahora que soy viejo todo es diferente.


----------



## virgilio

María Madrid and HUMBERTO,
                                       Gracias por las respuestas. Continuando el tema del "estado", consideremos el matrimonio. El matrimonio es un estado porque hay siempre un período - aun por los felizmente casados como yo - cuando uno no se halla en esa condiciòn. Por consiguiente, supongo que en castellano se dice, por ejemplo,
Estamos casados   en vez de   somos casados.

No le parece, María Madrid, que la niñez y la pequeñez sean en este punto estados como el matrimonio?
Pido perdòn por mi castellano algo raquítico.

With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## María Madrid

Curiosamente con el matrimonio se usan ambas expresiones. Al fin y al cabo se habla de estado civil (por lo tanto estar), pero se puede decir "estoy casada" (más habitual en España) o "soy casada" (quizá más formal y menos habitual).

Como te decía en España jamás decimos "estar niño" sino "ser niño". No siempre funciona la lógica con los idiomas... Uno es joven, es niño, es viejo. Si dices que alguien "está viejo" significa que esa persona tiene un aspecto muy envejecido, refleja la idea de un cambio en su aspecto físico. Lo mismo con "es mayor" y "está mayor"

En cuanto a pequeñez, tampoco lo usamos así. Pequeñez puede ser una cosa sin importancia, pero no se usa para referirse a la infancia. Por ej.: "no quiero perder el tiempo con esas pequeñeces". Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Pues no Virgilio, aquí se dice cuando era pequeño, no cuando "estaba pequeño". De la misma manera que se dice "Es sólo un niño", no "está". Al fin y al cabo no se trata de algo que cambie en dos días. Saludos,


 

La alternancia del verbo 'ser' y 'estar' es válida en el castellano universal.

Ella está jóven
Ella es jóven.
Cuando estaba joven
Cuando era joven
*Cuando era pequeño ( niño).*
*Cuando estaba pequeño (niño).*
*Lo estaba.*
Todo lo que se refiere a una etapa que fue y ya no es acepta al verbo ser y acepta el verbo estar (copulativo).
En tu ejemplo = Es sólo un niño. Aquí no cabe 'estar' pues el predicado es individual y nominal, y conlleva una realidad actual= niño.
Él es niño= atributo propio de su edad.
él está de niño= aquí el comportamiento es ''de' niño.

Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

Es válida cuando es válida, no en todos los casos, ni con el mismo significado. 
En España no se dice cuando estaba pequeño para decir cuando era pequeño.
Él está de niño no significa absolutamente nada.


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Es válida cuando es válida, no en todos los casos, ni con el mismo significado.
> En España no se dice cuando estaba pequeño para decir cuando era pequeño.
> Él está de niño no significa absolutamente nada.


 
Entonces sería bueno revisar en el tomo 2, página 2421 de la monumental obra de Nebrija-Bello ' Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española'
él está *de *niño = es el comportamiento de un adulto de una etapa pasada y no real en el momento actual.
María está *de *partera ( sin ser obstetra)
El Barcelona está *el *segundo en la clasificación. En vez de: 'Barcelona *es *segundo en la clasificación general'
Antonio está *de* camarero.
María está *de *niñera.

Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

Por favor, no empieces con tus citas sacadas de contexto Ivy, que siempre acabamos igual, revisando el párrafo entero y viendo que dice justo lo contrario de lo que tú defiendes. Lo último que necesitan las personas que estudian español que han preguntado en este hilo es que les mareen con incoherencias pretendidamente correctas según citas extraídas de manera torticera de un texto de gramática.

Una cosa es decir el Barça está el segundo (está en el segundo lugar de la clasificación) y otra muy diferente decir él estaba niño en el sentido de él era niño. Uso que por lo que han dicho otros foreros sí se da en algunos países, no en todos. Y en España ciertamente no.

Y si quieres empezar otra de tus interminables batallas en las que sólo tú defiendes que sí se dice lo que no dice nadie, tú mismo. Pero yo paso.


----------



## virgilio

María Madrid,
                 Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo con Ud acerca de "No siempre funciona la lógica con los idiomas..."
Cuando la logica deja de informar lo que decimos, somos como las ovejas y no hacemos más que repetir maneras de hablar que oimos de otros - cosa que hace, me parece, mucha gente.
Dado que hay tanta flexibilidad en el uso de "estar" y "ser", ne le parece que el castellano esté recibiendo las influencias de otros idiomas - particolarmente del inglés - en el cual la diferencia entre "to stand" and "to be" está ya desde mucho tiempo relegada a la historia y ahora se usa "to be" en casi todo?
En cuanto a la lógica, para los que no sean dispuestos a aceptar el hado de
actuar como las susodichas ovejas, todo lo que se dice está informada, me parece, por la lógica pero se trata de "quot homines, tot sententiae".

With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## YoPlatero

Perdonad si me meto en esta conversación tan avanzada . Solo voy a indicar como se debe utilizar el 'ser y estar' por un hablante de español aunque cada uno 'lo use' según su sentido. Claro esta que si los 2 hablantes lo entienden así la comunicación se ha conseguido . Sin embargo si existen normas de cómo se debe utilizar y aprender.
Vamo a ello:
Ella está joven => Ella no es joven pero parece joven.
Ella es joven   => Es que ella *es *joven(=de poca edad o en su juventud)
Cuando estaba joven => ahora estoy arrugada y no muy bonita(bueno igual estoy exagerando) 
Cuando era joven == Cuando *estaba en muy juventud.  *Estaba en esa fase o era joven.

María está *de *niñera. Posiblemente porque no le queda más remedio.
María es niñera == ¡joer! que es niñera de verdad.

etc, etc.

Espero que tenga sentido para vosotros.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Por favor, no empieces con tus citas sacadas de contexto Ivy, que siempre acabamos igual, revisando el párrafo entero y viendo que dice justo lo contrario de lo que tú defiendes. Lo último que necesitan las personas que estudian español que han preguntado en este hilo es que les mareen con incoherencias pretendidamente correctas según citas extraídas de manera torticera de un texto de gramática.
> 
> Una cosa es decir el Barça está el segundo (está en el segundo lugar de la clasificación) y otra muy diferente decir él estaba niño en el sentido de él era niño. Uso que por lo que han dicho otros foreros sí se da en algunos países, no en todos. Y en España ciertamente no.


.

Cuando = partícula adverbial de tiempo.

Cuando era muchacho
cuando estaba muchacho.
Cuando estaba joven
Cuando era joven
Cuando estaba joven.

Todas correctas en el castellano universal.

Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

Suponiendo que haya un solo y único castellano universal, que va a ser que no, de esos ejemplos que das al menos en el de España desde luego no son equivalentes o algunos sencillamente no se dicen, digas lo que digas. Una cosa es que los uses tú, otra que se usen en algunos países (no parece ser una opciòn mayoritaria) y otra que los use todo el mundo. En cualquier caso, para dudas está la RAE, que además de decir: "esto es correcto" explica por qué.


----------



## María Madrid

virgilio said:


> María Madrid,
> Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo con Ud acerca de "No siempre funciona la lógica con los idiomas..."
> Cuando la logica deja de informar lo que decimos, somos como las ovejas y no hacemos más que repetir maneras de hablar que oimos de otros - cosa que hace, me parece, mucha gente.
> Dado que hay tanta flexibilidad en el uso de "estar" y "ser", ne le parece que el castellano esté recibiendo las influencias de otros idiomas - particolarmente del inglés - en el cual la diferencia entre "to stand" and "to be" está ya desde mucho tiempo relegada a la historia y ahora se usa "to be" en casi todo?
> En cuanto a la lógica, para los que no sean dispuestos a aceptar el hado de
> actuar como las susodichas ovejas, todo lo que se dice está informada, me parece, por la lógica pero se trata de "quot homines, tot sententiae".
> 
> With best wishes
> Virgilio


No se trata de estar de acuerdo o ono. Simplemente te he dado mi opinión como nativa, ya que ser y estar no funcionan al 100% con los criterios que pareces utilizar. 

Y ciertamente no trata de ser ovejas (disculpa pero aquí ya me pierdo en tu planteamiento), ni se trata de la influencia del inglés, que en muchos casos no deja de ser una contaminación contraria a la norma establecida del idioma, especialmente en cuestión de verbos, donde el español tiene una mayor variedad de tiempos y matices. Se trata de los usos establecidos de esos verbos en español, que a veces incluyen excepciones, matices, variedad en los usos según la zona o el entorno (formal, informal) etc. Por ejemplo, se dice estar dispuestos, no ser dispuestos para una frase como la tuya (decir que alguien es muy dispuesto es otra cosa). Lamento no haber sabido explicarme mejor... Si estás interesado en usar correctamente los verbos españoles tienes una amplísima literatura disponible. Saludos.


----------



## virgilio

Ivy29, 
        Ud ha calificado la palabra "cuando" (con proposiciones como "cuando era muchacho") así " Cuando = partícula adverbial de tiempo.

Naturalmente todas las proposiciones que Ud ha citadas no son frases completas y necesitan proposiciones mayores.
e.g.
Cuando éramos chicos, andábamos todos los viernes al teatro.

pero me pregunto como Ud definiría la funciòn sintáctica "conjunciòn" si en estos casos "cuando" es "partícula adverbial de tiempo".
Es que esta circunlocuciòn nos offre ventajas sobre la sintáctica tradicional? Si es así, tenga Ud la bondad de enumerarmelas, se lo ruego.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Argónida

Ivy29 said:


> .
> 
> Cuando = partícula adverbial de tiempo.
> 
> Cuando era muchacho
> cuando estaba muchacho.
> Cuando estaba joven
> Cuando era joven
> Cuando estaba joven.
> 
> Todas correctas en el castellano universal.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Deben de ser correctísimas en el castellano universal, pero como los idiomas también son algo vivo y no una serie de reglas deducidas lógicamente de no sé exactamente qué premisas, yo me voy a limitar a aportar mi granito de arena como hablante de español como lengua materna: en los treinta y algunos años de vida que tengo, vividos todos en diferentes lugares de España, *nunca* he dicho, he oído ni he leído (y he hablado, oído y leído bastante) "cuando estaba muchacho" ni "cuando estaba joven". 

Si algo no se dice por parte de los hablantes de un idioma, será correctísimo universalmente, pero es que no se dice, qué le vamos a hacer...


----------



## virgilio

María Madrid,
                 Le agradezco su respuesta y siento lo del "ser dispuesto" en vez de "estar dispuesto" Ascríba mi error a que yo tengo mucho más contacto ahora con el italiano que con el castellano y a veces las dos lenguas se me confunden.
En cuanto a los verbos, me atrevo a sugerirle que aun a nuestros pobrecitos de verbos no falte algún qu otro matiz  ni variedad local.
Ma naturalmente hay que confesar que no son paragonables con los riquísimos verbos castellanos.

With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Ivy29

virgilio said:


> Ivy29,
> Ud ha calificado la palabra "cuando" (con proposiciones como "cuando era muchacho") así " Cuando = partícula adverbial de tiempo.
> 
> Naturalmente todas las proposiciones que Ud ha citadas no son frases completas y necesitan proposiciones mayores.
> e.g.
> Cuando éramos chicos, andábamos todos los viernes al teatro.
> 
> pero me pregunto como Ud definiría la funciòn sintáctica "conjunciòn" si en estos casos "cuando" es "partícula adverbial de tiempo".
> Es que esta circunlocuciòn nos offre ventajas sobre la sintáctica tradicional? Si es así, tenga Ud la bondad de enumerarmelas, se lo ruego.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 

Virgilio, tu percepción es correcta, no son oraciones completas. Pero el uso de ser o estar son correctas cuando se refieren a una acción en el pasado con el uso de locuciones adverbiales referidas a un espacio o segmento temporal. 
Las conjunciones sólo sirven de enlace entre las cláusulas.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Argónida said:


> Deben de ser correctísimas en el castellano universal, pero como los idiomas también son algo vivo y no una serie de reglas deducidas lógicamente de no sé exactamente qué premisas, yo me voy a limitar a aportar mi granito de arena como hablante de español como lengua materna: en los treinta y algunos años de vida que tengo, vividos todos en diferentes lugares de España, *nunca* he dicho, he oído ni he leído (y he hablado, oído y leído bastante) "cuando estaba muchacho" ni "cuando estaba joven".
> 
> Si algo no se dice por parte de los hablantes de un idioma, será correctísimo universalmente, pero es que no se dice, qué le vamos a hacer...


 
Mi punto es que ambas son correctas. Acá se usa mucho, y desde el punto de vista de verbos copulativos es más lógico su uso con 'estar', pues los períodos juveniles, de niñez, juventud son episódicos (stage level predicates) o P-E ( predicados de estadios o episódicos con 'ESTAR'). El verbo 'ser' tiene predicados (P-I) que sirven para caracterizar a un individuo, son más estables. Con el verbo 'ser' se atribuye una cualidad al sujeto independiente de una circunstancia; mientras que con el verbo 'estar' exprersan situaciones determinadas por unas circunstancias y admiten complementos temporales y de frecuencia.  Con 'estar' este atributo no es una 'PROPIEDAD' del sujeto sino que especifica un estado del sujeto como una propiedad susceptible de cambio y adquirida por el sujeto. Hay que distinguir al verbo 'ser' como verbo de 'existencia' o de 'acontecimiento' no copulativo (= *la fiesta fue ayer*).

Cuando era joven ( define una cualidad que ya no es).
Cuando estaba joven ( define una situación del sujeto, episódica, cambiante que ya no es).

Ivy29


----------



## virgilio

Ivy29,
         Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta. Me preguntaba especialmente cuáles ventajas había en una locuciòn como "partícuia adverbial de tiempo" sobre la "conjunciòn" tradicional. Naturalmente en este pregunta mía ya no se trata del problema anterior de "estar/ser".
Hai scritto " Las conjunciones sólo sirven de enlace entre las cláusulas" y tienes razòn - con la posible excepciòn del adverbio "solo".
En la sintáctica tradicional, lo que funciona  o como adverbio o como adjetivo es la claúsula total y no la conjunciòn y por eso se puede prescindir de calificaciones de la conjunciòn como, por ejemplo, adverbial - y mucho menos 'partíicula adverbial'.
Las conjunciones también son capaces de referirse "a un espacio o segmento temporal" - así como a mucho más también.

Observo que a la sintáctica moderna parece gustarle el uso de la palabra "partícula" pero hasta cierto punto cada palabra de cada frase puede ser calificado de "partícula" (parte pequeña) de la frase y así esta palabra "partícula" no me parece muy informativa acerca de su funciòn sintáctica.

Yo estoy dispuesto a aprender nuevas cosas y así quisiera saber, si no tienes inconveniente, si hay veramente alguna ventaja o algún tipo de "fine-tuning" que nos presta la locuciòn "partícula adverbial de tiempo" que no nos  prestaba la funciòn algo más econòmica "conjunciòn".
En inglés tenemos una expresiòn casi-proverbial:
"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" - Si la cosa no está rota, no la repares".

Veo que las "conjunciones" funcionan perfectamente y vuelvo a preguntarme porque se ve hoy día tanto afán de 'reparar'lo.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## YoPlatero

*SER OR ESTAR, ESA ES LA CUESTIÓN.*
Ser joven = to be young
Estar joven = to seem/look young

*LA SUERTE DE SER MUERTO* 

*El muerto iba en la caja,* 
*no se si contento o triste* 
*pues de nada se quejaba.* 

*Es la suerte de estar muerto,* 
*que no se duelen de nada,* 
*en cambio yo por ser vivo* 
*hasta me dolía el alma.* 

*Que vaya dolor de muelas* 
*que tras el muerto llevaba.* 

*¡Vamos,  que hasta tuve envidia,* 
*del muerto que iba en la caja!* 

Traducir al inglés, por favor.

Para reirse: ¿Qué le dice un perro tartamudo a una perrita? Gua, gua, gua, guapa. 

La lengua tiene que ser divertida.

Saludos a todos.​


----------



## colombianspanish

Cuatro años después pero me pareció genial este hilo.

Yo lo digo de las dos formas:

- Cuando ERA pequeña comía sopa (Por toda mi infancia, y por eso uso el imperfecto)
- Un día, cuando ESTABA pequeña, comí sopa de verduras y no me gustó. (Por un momento de mi infancia, y por eso uso el pretérito)

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Nelya M

Fantástico, ¡cuánto discusión sobre ser/estar peque@! Yo busqué este tema, porque estoy corrigiendo trabajos de mis alumnos, que ya tienen un buen nivel de español, pero lo han aprendido con varios profesores que hablaban variantes diferentes del español. Yo no soy nativa, pero en mi juventud he pasado muchos años viviendo en Centroamérica y México y, claro, mi castellano tiene inevitablemente esta influencia. Y a mi no me suena equivocado "ser pequeño", pero en general me suena mejor "estar pequeño", porque cuando se habla, eso ya pasó, se percibe como un estado/una condición del pasado: "cuando la conocí, todavía estaba pequeña". Pero, claro, diría "cuando la conocí, ya era adulta", porque de adulto ya no se cambia, es una condición a la que se llega y ya no se cambia.
Jóven es diferente, yo no diría "cuando estaba joven", diría "cuando era joven", porque lo percibo como una característica de la persona más que como una condición, aunque, visto con frialdad y lógica, obviamente es también una condición...


----------



## SevenDays

*Estar* en general introduce la idea de "resultado" (de _transformación, cambio,_ etc.). Si decimos _el niño *está* enfermo_ entendemos una transformación, de "sano" a "enfermo". Si decimos _el niño *está* bien de salud _queremos decir que el niño no ha sufrido ningún _cambio_ de salud. Es decir, hay un cambio ("resultado") más bien perceptible. Sin embargo, "cuando estaba pequeña" suena raro, por ejemplo, porque el "cambio" de pequeño a adulto es gradual.  Por eso, tiene más sentido decir "cuando era pequeña" por la "duración" (se prolonga en el tiempo) de la "niñez". También se dice que "estar" implica un estado _transitorio_ (y "ser" un estado _permanente_). "Cuando estaba pequeña" parece ser lo que hace un mago, que me convierte en "pequeña" por un período corto de tiempo.  Pero, como se ve en este hilo, también hay usos contextualizados/regionales de "estaba pequeña".


----------

